
Not even wrong - totemizer
https://medium.com/@rafhatim/not-even-wrong-caa093c8023f
======
babygoat
Not even coherent. What are you on about?

~~~
smoyer
Agreed ... this is a horrible article (I didn't bother finishing it). And
what's with the lack of capital letters? Perhaps the author has a broken shift
key they should deal with first?

